
Coverflow using javascript - soundsop
http://radnan.public.iastate.edu/coverflow/
======
petercooper
Soooooo slow (in Firefox 3). It is definitely do-able at speed though as
<http://www.classycode.co.uk/CoverFlow/> does it fast - the only problem there
is the interface (a "wheel" like mechanism).

------
altrux
works great in safari, hopeful the coming re-imagining of firefox's javascript
engine will speed it up greatly. reminds me a lot of the java interactions in
the lively kernel, only without the vector images.
<http://research.sun.com/projects/lively/>

------
watmough
Lots of js animation works great in FF3, but this is terribly slow.

------
thomasswift
this is really slick, seemed snappy on safari 3 for me

